# Seite mit Jquery in Pop-Up als IFrame einbinden



## Darky^ (13. Dez 2011)

Hallo!

Also ich hab eine PHP Seite, die ich gerne in ein "Pop-Up" als Iframe einbindne will, dazu verwende ich folgende Funktion:


[
	
	
	
	





```
function getHTM(link)
{
    var xmlhttp;
    document.getElementById("filerightbottom").innerHTML = "";
    if (window.XMLHttpRequest)
    {// code for IE7+, Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari
        xmlhttp = new XMLHttpRequest();
    }
    else
    {// code for IE6, IE5
        xmlhttp = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
    }
    
    xmlhttp.onreadystatechange = function()
    {
        if (xmlhttp.readyState == 4 && xmlhttp.status == 200)
        {
            document.getElementById("fileright").innerHTML = xmlhttp.responseText;
        }
    }
    xmlhttp.open("GET", link, true);
    xmlhttp.send();
}
```

Diese binde ich dann per Klick auf einen Button folgend ein:


```
getHTM('<?php echo $path."/"; ?>scripts/crop.php?id='+id);
```

Die Seite wird dann in meinem IFrame "Pop-Up" auch schön dargestellt, jedoch ist dann die ganze Jquery Funktionalität weg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso das so ist und vll einen alternativen Lösungsvorschlag parat?


Mfg


----------



## Evil-Devil (13. Dez 2011)

Ist das eine "fremde" Seite oder deine eigene? 

Skripte sind innerhalb des jeweiligen Fensters gültig. Wenn also die Seite die du einbinden willst wird die nie deine Skripte haben solange sie nicht deine Seite ist.


----------

